# Woop Woop Oh Yeah Woop



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

My dad says I am allowed a Tropical tank instead of a Cold water if I want oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhh!! :no1::2thumb: (thanks dad.)

I am thinking about getting a Betta male some glo's and a rainbow shark how does that sound?

WOOP


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

tbh two out of the three have been mentioned on here recently and even though they might tickle your fancy, there are hundreds, if not thousands to choose from, best to have a browse around a few shops.

Also the betta's and the rainbow shark are not completely community fish, If you go to a maidenheads they will show you on the tanks which arent community.

google a few others like:

lemon tetra
columbian tetra
glass catfish
mollies
platy's 
endler guppies
red eye tetra...... do you want some more :whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

I would like to build a community around a male betta and suggestions?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh gdgd Tom, glad you chose that route. Much more interesting, and no harder :2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Oh gdgd Tom, glad you chose that route. Much more interesting, and no harder :2thumb:


Thanks mate what fish could go with a siamese fighter male in a coomuinty?


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Gotta have some neon tetra in there :lol2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Natonstan said:


> Gotta have some neon tetra in there :lol2:


Not compatabile with Simese Fighting Fish unfortanatley and that is going to be the main focus of my aquaruim so I am trying to find some that would go well with the Betta in a community tank.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

They dont really go with anything! Mine was terrified of everything and soon died. I have heard of baby guppies tugging at the tails of males! They are best left on their own i think.

Marina


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I said you could have a tropical tank - I didnt say you could have any fish in it:devil::lol2:

pappy new year


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> I said you could have a tropical tank - I didnt say you could have any fish in it:devil::lol2:
> 
> pappy new year


:lol2: that is cool still water oh yes!


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

siamese fighters come from puddles in the wild so they can be kept in jam jars if you wanted.

I would forget the fighter and look at the thousands of other options you are left with.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> siamese fighters come from puddles in the wild so they can be kept in jam jars if you wanted.
> 
> I would forget the fighter and look at the thousands of other options you are left with.


OK but I want a Fighter so can someone please give me advice on what CAN go with a fighter please?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK but I want a Fighter so can someone please give me advice on what CAN go with a fighter please?


Well Oto Catfish can.
Shrimp can.
Snails can.

That's about it... and the fighter might even kill the shrimp/snails.. so.. :lol2:

They don't get called a fighting fish for no reason.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

OK - so if I scrap the FF what about guppies?


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

neons or cardinals, Platies, sword tails and mollies to start.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> neons or cardinals, Platies, sword tails and mollies to start.


ok cool


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

There's seriously 1000s of choices mate. Have a look at your fish shop and see what you like, come back and research them, and then decide. : victory:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Esfa said:


> There's seriously 1000s of choices mate. Have a look at your fish shop and see what you like, come back and research them, and then decide. : victory:


OK cool thanks for the help.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Interms of PH levels if a fish say a Guppy is compatabile with another fish and I test the PH levels and it matches that of the Guppies requirements will it match the rest of the fish as they are compatable?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

pH levels dont really matter with the more common fish.

If you let them acclimatise for long enough, it doesnt matter. 

As long as your pH isnt stupidly low or stupidly high, that is.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Esfa said:


> pH levels dont really matter with the more common fish.
> 
> If you let them acclimatise for long enough, it doesnt matter.
> 
> As long as your pH isnt stupidly low or stupidly high, that is.


OK - cool thanks for all the help guy's I just want my fish to be healthy and happy! I am so excited about setting it up!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Boccia-Boy said:


> I would like to build a community around a male betta and suggestions?


I think Bettas are better off on their own so my mini-community is made up of a Betta, a pair of Otos and a pair of Amano shrimp. :2thumb:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Trillian said:


> I think Bettas are better off on their own so my mini-community is made up of a Betta, a pair of Otos and a pair of Amano shrimp. :2thumb:


Thanks for the help - I am now looking at 2 fancy guppies a shole of 5 neon tetras and I still have 5" to play with.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Thanks for the help - I am now looking at 2 fancy guppies a shole of 5 neon tetras and I still have 5" to play with.


Sounds like a plan! I agree with Matt. As I said, pH 6-8, with pretty much everything, should be fine. Just check your tap water and see what it is, though, it often changes slightly in the tank depending what you have in it (again, as we disucssed, lol).

I'm looking forward to seeing the results. What size tank did you decide to go with?


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Sounds like a plan! I agree with Matt. As I said, pH 6-8, with pretty much everything, should be fine. Just check your tap water and see what it is, though, it often changes slightly in the tank depending what you have in it (again, as we disucssed, lol).
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the results. What size tank did you decide to go with?


I have a 15 gl but a problem I have found is people say that 2 guppies of the same sex will fight?


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> I have a 15 gl but a problem I have found is people say that 2 guppies of the same sex will fight?


15gals alright. 

Well, just keep them at about 1:2-3 M:F, then the males can have their sexytime with more than one female, and the aggression is reduced. You can certainly keep all females also, but the colours/tails aren't as good as males. 

Bear in mind, you're likely to be overwhelmed with babies unless you have something like a gourami to eat them! lol. Nice little Honey gourami might be nice


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> 15gals alright.
> 
> Well, just keep them at about 1:2-3 M:F, then the males can have their sexytime with more than one female, and the aggression is reduced. You can certainly keep all females also, but the colours/tails aren't as good as males.
> 
> Bear in mind, you're likely to be overwhelmed with babies unless you have something like a gourami to eat them! lol. Nice little Honey gourami might be nice


Yes - thats what I was thinking so... If I was too get a HG to eat the fry and had a male and female guppie and some tetras the that would keep the the eco - system running??


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

OK - here we go I am going to get... A shole of 5 NT's a pair of 1.1 Guppies and a HG to clear the fry and keep all the eco - system running and I have still got 3" to get a algea eater of some kind! WOOP I am so excited.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK - here we go I am going to get... A shole of 5 NT's a pair of 1.1 Guppies and a HG to clear the fry and keep all the eco - system running and I have still got 3" to get a algea eater of some kind! WOOP I am so excited.


That sounds nice. Although, you need a 1:2 or 1:3 ratio for the guppies probably, if that works with stocking. 

Also, I would personally buy cardinal tetras, not neons. Double the price, but so worth it. I had a showl of 20 once (£50 worth... :eek4: ), but it was flipping gorgeous watching them! Google each. 

Also, the algae eater is very unlikely to eat algae... being the sods they are. I would buy an Ancistus or something, very nice fish. Chinese algae eaters and things are funny things, nice ot kep, but do bugger all in terms of algae ime.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> That sounds nice. Although, you need a 1:2 or 1:3 ratio for the guppies probably, if that works with stocking.
> 
> Also, I would personally buy cardinal tetras, not neons. Double the price, but so worth it. I had a showl of 20 once (£50 worth... :eek4: ), but it was flipping gorgeous watching them! Google each.
> 
> Also, the algae eater is very unlikely to eat algae... being the sods they are. I would buy an Ancistus or something, very nice fish. Chinese algae eaters and things are funny things, nice ot kep, but do bugger all in terms of algae ime.


The guppie would 1.1 be a prob as interms of stocking I dont have the room and I will give the tetras a google.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Also do the algea eaters things count in stocking? As I could have a 1.2 guppie ratio but I would be full and would a shole of 4 tetras be a prob vecause then I could have a 1.2 ratio for the guppies.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Also do the algea eaters things count in stocking? As I could have a 1.2 guppie ratio but I would be full and would a shole of 4 tetras be a prob vecause then I could have a 1.2 ratio for the guppies.


Tbh, the guppies really need 1:2 I think. And you need 5 tetras really, no less. And yes, algae eaters do count as stocking, they contribute to the ammonia produced as well. 

If matt was awake, he'd be telling you do get some shrimps: they eat algae, and count towards pretty much nil of the stocking limit.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Tbh, the guppies really need 1:2 I think. And you need 5 tetras really, no less. And yes, algae eaters do count as stocking, they contribute to the ammonia produced as well.
> 
> If matt was awake, he'd be telling you do get some shrimps: they eat algae, and count towards pretty much nil of the stocking limit.


Writ ok thanks


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

OK problem sorted I was working out the stocking wrong. I have veiwed the guidleines and now I can have 1.2 Guppies a Shole of tetras and a honey gourami and some shrimp


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK problem sorted I was working out the stocking wrong. I have veiwed the guidleines and now I can have 1.2 Guppies a Shole of tetras and a honey gourami and some shrimp


Score!

I dont really know much about the shrimp, and what fish they can go with, obs Matt will know though


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> Score!
> 
> I dont really know much about the shrimp, and what fish they can go with, obs Matt will know though


WOOP! I will check on the Trop Fish compatability site in a minuite.

I will still have 10" worth of fish once I have evrything in that I have listed which is awsome.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

the only shrimp which can go with tetras and gouramis would be amano shrimp. Which are also the best algae eaters!


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Esfa said:


> the only shrimp which can go with tetras and gouramis would be amano shrimp. Which are also the best algae eaters!


OK cool - will they be able to go with guppies as well?


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> OK cool - will they be able to go with guppies as well?


Yup.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Yup.


Cool.

Well that is my Community sorted and I will have 10" to play with woop. :no1:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> I will have 10" to play with woop. :no1:


 
I wouldnt say that too loudley round here mate, a few of 'em might take it the wrong way :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

alpharoyals said:


> I wouldnt say that too loudley round here mate, a few of 'em might take it the wrong way :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


LOL - tututut


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Thanks for the help - I am now looking at 2 fancy guppies a shole of 5 neon tetras and I still have 5" to play with.


You could eventually add a pair of Otos which are excellent algae eaters. :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> I wouldnt say that too loudley round here mate, a few of 'em might take it the wrong way :whistling2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Lawl you...


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Trillian said:


> You could eventually add a pair of Otos which are excellent algae eaters. :2thumb:


Cool - I will look into thos when I feel I should expand my community thanks for the help.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Cool - I will look into thos when I feel I should expand my community thanks for the help.


You're welcome. Just be aware that Otos should only be added to mature tanks as they're sensitive to water chemistry and need a good supply of algae to graze on. : victory:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

what about Khuli loaches instead.. would go down nice with guppies, gourmais and tetras... PM about guppies if you want, im kinda a expert:whistling2:


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Trillian said:


> You're welcome. Just be aware that Otos should only be added to mature tanks as they're sensitive to water chemistry and need a good supply of algae to graze on. : victory:


OK - cool well they wouldnt be added until it is mature anyway as I am only having my tetras until it is matured then I will start adding.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

herpmad_boi said:


> what about Khuli loaches instead.. would go down nice with guppies, gourmais and tetras... PM about guppies if you want, im kinda a expert:whistling2:


OK - will do I have done some reading and I ever I need any more help I will do.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok.. yeah, i think they'd be pretty nice


----------

